# Graphene



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Any new auto detailing products thats graphene infused?


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Thers an article on it in the Pro detailers magazine, looks like art de shine have brought some out and available from in2detailing, ive seen the wax but not the sealant range before


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Snake oil chaps


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Alfred Yow who brought us Art De Shine is selling these products you can email him directly.

John Tht.

https://artdeshine.sg/


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

Also WaxAddict released their Graphene wax, which is I think their flagship wax at the moment.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Snake oil chaps


That's what you said about SI02.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Now I ain't no scientist, nor am I even more than a garage dwelling amateur but the graphene coating I used on my car last Spring is doing very, very well. Is it because of the graphene component or something else in the formula...don't know and frankly, don't care. But on a black daily driver that sits outside on a heavily wooded lot 24/7 and has been hand washed once since late August, the finish is remarkably fresh and stain/spot free.

Can't speak to longevity since it's only 7 months in but so far I'm quite impressed, my experience with Graphene has been very positive. YMMV.

The SPS product is the Art d' Shine coating distributed over here I believe...some kinda connection.

More thoughts here if interested: https://budgetplan1.wordpress.com/sps-graphene-coating/


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

budgetplan1 said:


> More thoughts here if interested: https://budgetplan1.wordpress.com/sps-graphene-coating/


That's a excellent write up, thanks.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is Alfred's distribution channel he is a very knowledgeable chap on Detailing Addicts as well as 101.

John Tht.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

tosh said:


> That's a excellent write up, thanks.


I'll second that.:thumb:


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

Folks, If you have a free couple of hours i strongly recommend reading any/all of budgetplans reviews. They are about products real world tested by someone who just does it out of curiosity. No bias whatsoever in any of them, and extremely well written. Can't recommend them highly enough if you are curious about coatings, there can't be many left that he has not tried!


----------



## deanmorris8889 (Jul 5, 2019)

Looking at the price of art de shines on in2detailing, and knowing how dear graphene still is, I'd love to know the content their using in this product. Does anyone know?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

deanmorris8889 said:


> Looking at the price of art de shines on in2detailing, and knowing how dear graphene still is, I'd love to know the content their using in this product. Does anyone know?


Graphite!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Jon at Forensic Detailing Channel on youtube did a video on this Graphene stuff a couple of days ago. Looks impressive if you're in that market. Not sure how you remove it if you need any paint work done though.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Jon at Forensic Detailing Channel on youtube did a video on this Graphene stuff a couple of days ago. Looks impressive if you're in that market. Not sure how you remove it if you need any paint work done though.


It must be good as the Graphene detailer sold out 30 minutes after watching John's review of it on his YouTube channel,when i first looked on In2detailing's site they had 15 bottles...30 minutes after the vid zero!:lol:.SJ.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

It's a great advert for in2 is that channel. I tend to shy away from reviewers that are sponsored unless they can demonstrate that a particular product is better than another. That Canadian fella Pan is one I just won't watch because of this.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

budgetplan1 said:


> Now I ain't no scientist, nor am I even more than a garage dwelling amateur but the graphene coating I used on my car last Spring is doing very, very well. Is it because of the graphene component or something else in the formula...don't know and frankly, don't care. But on a black daily driver that sits outside on a heavily wooded lot 24/7 and has been hand washed once since late August, the finish is remarkably fresh and stain/spot free.
> 
> Can't speak to longevity since it's only 7 months in but so far I'm quite impressed, my experience with Graphene has been very positive. YMMV.
> 
> ...


If that's not SteamPunk I shall eat my hat!
If not, it must be an Ohio way/style ... the geezer can bang on. They are a right win double :lol:

There was no reference to removal, unless I missed it and NO I am not going to read again tho check :wall:
I would like to know more about this aspect though. It doers look like it might be a game changer :thumb:


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Itstony said:


> If that's not SteamPunk I shall eat my hat!
> If not, it must be an Ohio way/style ... *the geezer can bang on. They are a right win double*


 Dunno who/what a SteamPunk is but I sure do wish I could come up phrases like that!



> There was no reference to removal, unless I missed it and NO I am not going to read again tho check :wall:
> I would like to know more about this aspect though. It doers look like it might be a game changer :thumb:


I never really thought about removal, interesting thought. I'd imagine no different than most other coatings but ya never know. Guess there's only one way to find out!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

SteamPunk is a member on here. Well worth checking out.


----------



## Danny_T (Feb 11, 2015)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Jon at Forensic Detailing Channel on youtube did a video on this Graphene stuff a couple of days ago. Looks impressive if you're in that market. Not sure how you remove it if you need any paint work done though.


Saw this last night, thought it was excellent stuff, was it 5 years protection they claim?


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Jon at Forensic Detailing Channel on youtube did a video on this Graphene stuff a couple of days ago. Looks impressive if you're in that market. Not sure how you remove it if you need any paint work done though.


I removed SPS with a polish and a polishing pad just like any other coating.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

@Danny_T, I think you're right yeah. Though I think they can only have come up with this with intensive sample testing to come up with that figure though. It's early days for this stuff.
I'm still gonna spend an extra 3 minutes and spritz Wet Coat every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

From what i can gather, graphene has been about since the 60’s, maybe not for detailers but since the 60’s.

Although graphite oxide was known about in the late 1800’s so like so many things these days, it isn’t new as such but the application we are interested in is.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

streaky said:


> SteamPunk is a member on here. Well worth checking out.


Wait, did you just tell him to ogle a member on here?

Me next!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

budgetplan1 said:


> Dunno who/what a SteamPunk is but I sure do wish I could come up phrases like that!
> 
> I never really thought about removal, interesting thought. I'd imagine no different than most other coatings but ya never know. Guess there's only one way to find out!


SteamPunk is a member down as Ohio based. Very detailed in his write ups that go on forever!
They are very helpful and thorough (not thurow) as an American will pronounce it, always a good read if you can just make it to the end. :lol:

i must admit removal is always something I want to know. I have heard a couple of horrendous stories with very high end CC's.
One new US product freebie given to a customer to demo it which went wrong, ensuing on ridiculous and unsuccessful sanding that ended up in mega compensation. :doublesho


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Itstony said:


> SteamPunk is a member down as Ohio based. Very detailed in his write ups that go on forever!
> 
> They are very helpful and thorough (not thurow) as an American will pronounce it, always a good read if you can just make it to the end.
> 
> ...


Good info, will have to look up his posts...I love to read about things that interest me...always learn something.

Removing most coatings is generally no big deal; some with a light polish, some medium, some require compound. Crystal Serum Ultra & possibly Kamikaze Enrei are 2 that require wet sanding from what I've read.

One Summer one of our cars started with WG Uber Ceramic, mid-summer redid with Feynlab Ceramic and by end of Summer it got redone again with Kamikaze.

Many of the coatings I try are on fleet vehicles at work and if I wanna try something new, off we go! There's probably a few of those vehicles that, at least on the hoods/bonnets have had 5 or 6 coatings on them over the past 3 years.

All in good fun!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

stonejedi said:


> It must be good as the Graphene detailer sold out 30 minutes after watching John's review of it on his YouTube channel,when i first looked on In2detailing's site they had 15 bottles...30 minutes after the vid zero!:lol:.SJ.


18 bottles left when I ordered mine 
Arrived yesterday morning...……. TOTALLY EMPTY ! 
Not a drop left :doublesho
The bottle had been not been sent with a transit cap but with an untaped spray head which had obviously come loose and was completely detached :devil:
Really wanted to try this...….GUTTED !


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> 18 bottles left when I ordered mine
> 
> Arrived yesterday morning...……. TOTALLY EMPTY !
> 
> ...


That's a gutter Dave. No doubt Imran will sort you out though!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

John @Forensic is test out Alfred's product, he of ArtdeShine introduction.
Search out Alfred Low on AG101....to find out all the technical information that he is able to supply. Steampunk is very knowledgeable so search his thread posting for more information.

John Tht
2007.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> That's a gutter Dave. No doubt Imran will sort you out though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


He issued a refund and chose to blame the handling of it during postage rather that accept it was very poorly packaged.
He surprisingly didn`t offer a replacement until I complained and told him I was really looking forward to trying it.
No reply from him to my last email enquiring about future availability :tumbleweed:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> It must be good as the Graphene detailer sold out 30 minutes after watching John's review of it on his YouTube channel,when i first looked on In2detailing's site they had 15 bottles...30 minutes after the vid zero!:lol:.SJ.


Why does that make it good? It's a marketing tool that's paid off.

Someone trials it online. Everyone watches the video and jumps on the band wagon within minutes of seeing it but no one has yet tried it to any length.


----------

